# [HOW-TO] Aceleracion grafica con Intel 855GM + XORG

## GipfeX

ACELERACION GRAFICA CON INTEL 855GM

Buenas, este es mi primer topic en este fantastico foro y he querido empezar añadiendo una pequeña informacion que os ayudara a todos aquellos que tengan una targeta intel 855GM (y compatibles) y quieran usar la aceleracion grafica con Xorg, espero que os sirva de algo.  :Very Happy: 

*Para los que no tengan aun soporte de la targeta Intel 855GM en el kernel:

      Debereis activar estas opciones del kernel antes de poder modificar los parametros de Xorg:

En Device Drivers -> Character devices :

```
<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  
```

/*Para activar el soporte AGP*/

```
<*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support 
```

 /* Esta opcion la usaremos para dar soporte DRI y GLX a nuestro chipset Intel y poder usar la aceleracion*/.          

```
[*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 
```

 /* Para  activar la Direct Rendering Infraestructure(si quereis mas informacion de su funcionamiento ->http://dri.sourceforge.net */

```
<*>   Intel I810 
```

/* Para cargar el driver i810 */         

```
<*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  --->
```

/*Para dar soporte a nuestra targeta grafica */ 

Ahora debemos compilar el kernel y reiniciar el sistema.

 *Para los que ya tengan configurado el kernel:

1) Primero de todo iremos en modo root al archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf para poder modificar los paranetros de configuración del Xorg

*NOTA: Recomiendo que hagais una copia del archivo por si teneis luego algun problema que espero que no sea asi pero mas vale prevenir.  :Wink: 

(Si por algun motivo no teneis el archivo xorg.conf no os preucupeis, haced un xorgconfig y configurar las X para los dispositivos que poseis(el raton, teclado, pantalla,etc.) acordaros de poner  el driver Intel i810 y guardarlo como xorg.conf, el script de configuracion ya lo guarda por defecto en ese archivo.)

2) Abriremos el archivo con nuestro editor favorito y buscaremos esta seccion y añadiremos estos parametros, puede que algunos ya los tengais, comoe s obvio añadir solo los que os falten.Esta al principio del archivo.

--------------------------------------------------

```
Section "Module"

Load        "dbe"  

SubSection  "extmod"

Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   

EndSubSection

Load        "type1"

Load        "speedo"

Load        "freetype"

Load        "glx"

Load        "dri"

Load        "GLcore"

Load        "bitmap"

Load        "ddc"

Load        "int10"

Load        "record"

Load        "vbe"

EndSection
```

---------------------------------------------------

*NOTA: Si teneis alguno de estos comentados (es decir con el #, pues descomentarlo para activarlo, ya se que parece obvio pero siempre habra algun despistado que no lo quitara.)

3) Ahora toca ir a la seccion *Graphics device section*

```
# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

Identifier  "intel" /*Esto no lo modifiqueis, el xorgconfig ya lo configura, si lo canvias debereis canviar el nombre identificativo que hay en la parte de las resoluciones de pantalla tambien, asi que mejor no lo toqueis*/

Driver      "i810"

VideoRam    65536 -> Esto es aleatorio, como imaginareis aqui teneis que especificar la Ram de vuestra targeta, vosotros sabreis de cuanto es la vuestra...8)

EndSection
```

4) Finalmente en *ServerLayout sections* (que esta al final del archivo)

```
Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

*****************************************************************************************

Ahora guardar el archivo y cargar las X con vuestro gestor favorito.

Bueno aqui acaba el tutorial para configurar la targeta grafica Intel 855GM ( y comp.) y la aceleracion grafica, espero que os haya servido para algo(a  mi por lo menos si)  :Laughing:  .

Si teneis alguna duda, problema o alguna aportacion ,siempre sera bien recibida por mi parte.

He dicho. :Wink: 

*****************************************************************************************

Proximamente ampliacion del HOW-TO:

-> Configurar el FrameBuffer 

----------

## 2xMcK

Graciasss! Lo probaré y ya comento. Tengo ganas de que se pueda usar la tv out de esta tarjeta desde linux para poner las pelis jejeje

----------

## psm1984

 *2xMcK wrote:*   

> Tengo ganas de que se pueda usar la tv out de esta tarjeta desde linux para poner las pelis jejeje

 

Y yo!!! ademas del framebuffer claro   :Very Happy: .

----------

## GipfeX

psm1984 no tienes framebuffer en tu gentoo?

Si es asi dimelo que te digo como configurarlo. [/quote]

----------

## cnyx

Yo tampoco he conseguido lo del framebuffer con esa tarjeta. Pero bueno al final me he conformado con las fuentes a 640x480 y desactivar de la bios la opcion esa de expandir para que ocupe toda la pantalla. Asi por lo menos no tengo esas fuentes tan horribles sino que las tengo bonitas y pequeñitas, lo unico es que solo ocupa 640x480px de la pantalla... pero bueno.

Por supuesto de bootsplash ya ni hablamos...

saludos.

----------

## psm1984

con el vesa-tng incluso logro que arranque y no tire un kernel panic, a 640x480 tambien, he logrado que salga el pinguino y todo, pero cuando cargo las x... adios fb.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## GipfeX

Ok, pues a ver si luego tengo tiempo y hago una ampliacion del how-to donde aparezca como configurar el framebuffer en la Intel 855GM    :Very Happy:  , ya que a mi me va muy bien,...tengo framebuffer a 1024x768   :Cool: 

Salu2.

----------

## kcobain

Yo tambien tengo puesto el framebuffer con esta tarjeta sin problemas, creo q seguí el howto en ingles para configurarlo, pero vamos que todo como la seda a 1024x768....

2xMcK mira tu correo...

Enga, saludos.

----------

## GipfeX

Como Configurar el Frame Buffer

Bueno ya estoy de vuelta y como prometi aqui teneis el mini how-to para el poder tener un frame buffer a 1024x768 con vuestra Intel.

Para empezar haremos unas pequeñas modificaciones en el kernel.

1) En Device Drivers -> Graphics Support :

```
 [*] Support for frame buffer devices  

 <*>   VESA VGA graphics support 

  VESA driver type (vesafb)  --->
```

2) En Device Drivers -> Graphics Support ->Console display driver support -->

```
[*]   Video mode selection support                        

 <*>  Framebuffer Console support                       
```

Extra:

```
[*] Support for the framebuffer splash     -> Si quereis el boot-splash en Graphics Support teneis esta opcion disponible.
```

Bueno pues aqui acaba la parte del kernel, ahora ya sabeis a recompilar, no me seais vagos  

 :Wink: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Muy bien pues una vez compilado el kernel nos dirigimos al archivo de configuracion de grub, es decir en /boot/grub/grub.conf

Debemos añadir ahora esta linea, para que inicie el framebuffer en modo 1024x768.

```
vga=791
```

Debe de ir como parametro del kernel en el grub.conf es decir que debe de quedar una cosa asi:

```
kernel /imagen_kernel root=/dev/partcion_imagen vga=791
```

Bueno ahora reiniciais ya deberias tener FRAME-BUFFER!!! XD .. si teneis cualquier duda o problema ya sabeis donde acudir...

Por cierto una vez probado decidme si esta bien o si quisierais que hubiera algo mas en el how-to para dejarlo ya fijo con el anterior..

Suerte y Salu2.

----------

## psm1984

Pues sigue igual   :Confused: , cuando arranca me dice que presione enter para meter un modo de video valido o espacio para que sea por defecto (o parecido  :Very Happy: ).

cat /proc/cmdline

root=/dev/hda6 vga=791

dmesg | grep fb

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep FB

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=m

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SPLASH is not set

title Gentoo 2.6.10

        root (hd0,2)

        kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda6 vga=791

----------

## GipfeX

Segun lo que has puesto, te puedo decir que tienes activado el framebuffer, pero creo que el problema esta en que has puesto el driver vesafb en modulo, y yo no he dicho q se tuviera que poner como modulo si no que tienes que ponerlo integrado en el kernel   :Cool: 

```
CONFIG_FB_VESA=m 
```

 -> Aqui esta el problema, tiene que salirte como "y"

Es decir que debes corregir lo del kernel asegurate que no esta como modulo nada...  :Wink: 

A mi me sale esto:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep FB

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

```

Suerte y salu2.

 :Wink:  [/code]

----------

## psm1984

Sigue igual   :Sad: 

dmesg | grep fb

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6

cat /proc/cmdline

root=/dev/hda6 vga=0x317

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep FB

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

¿Sera la  Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02) o la pantalla de 1400x1050?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## GipfeX

Que raro rarouuu rarouu....

ummm yo el frame buffer lo he configurado de este modo con la Intel 855GM y con un nvidia fx 5200 y en las dos van igual de bien y los monitores son diferentes osea que me pillas descolocado totalmente....

Ahora lo tienes bien configurado....no entiendo porque no te va... 

a mi me sale esto:

```
dmesg | grep fb

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xdf980000, size 3072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=9

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

```

Pusistes lo de <*>video mode selection support no?

umm ya mirare, a ver si alguien que mire esto, se lo ocurre que es...investigaremos! Aunque pondria la mano en el fuego a que eso no es de configuracion del frame buffer.... :Wink: 

Paciencia y Salu2.

----------

## navegante

Tambien podría ser problema de version del kernel que versión tiene cada uno, igual la version de vesafb y vesafb-tng son diferentes en los dos, lo mismo para sus splashutils, solo resta decir que busque por el foro y google y al parecer a algunos les sirve y a otros no (la mayoria). Bueno eso digan sus versiones. Saludos.

----------

## psm1984

El Console display driver support lo tengo asi:

 --- VGA text console  

 [*]   Video mode selection support  

<*> Framebuffer Console support

 [ ]   Select compiled-in fonts

Es un gento-dev-sources-2.6.10-r1, pero con la serie 2.6.9 tampoco funciona. Con distintos live-cd's tampoco va (incluidos los cd's de intalacion de gentoo).Last edited by psm1984 on Sun Jan 02, 2005 7:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GipfeX

yo tengo la 2.6.9, y el kernel lo tengo asi :

--- VGA text console   

[*]   Video mode selection support   

< > MDA text console (dual-headed) (EXPERIMENTAL)    

<*> Framebuffer Console support

 [ ]   Select compiled-in fonts      

acuerdate de poner el video mode selection support

Salu2.

----------

## navegante

Lo mismo que GipfeX activaste el Video mode selection support, si no lo tienes no puedes usar el parametro vga=xxx, por otro lado si no deseas activarlo prueba a especificarlo en tu bios. saludos.

----------

## psm1984

Si lo tengo  :Embarassed:  se me paso copiarlo antes. ¿a vosotros os funciona el fb de los live-cd's?

Por cierto, en Character devices no hace falta soporte para Intel I810  ¿no? solo tengo i915 y funciona.

----------

## GipfeX

Ponlo, no nos seas vago que no cuesta nada ponerlo integrado en el kernel, yo lo tengo puesto.

 :lol:Tienes que seguir a rajatabla lo que he puesto en el how-to, si no luego no sabremos si es culpa de eso o de otra cosa....  :Cool:   venga saludos.

----------

## psm1984

sin novedad   :Crying or Very sad: .

----------

## psm1984

Guarreando he conseguido almenos activar el S-Video, aunque no se como hacer para tener las dos pantallas en marcha  :Confused: . Si cambio el LFP,TV por TV,LFP no funciona la salida...

```

Section "Module"

Load "dbe" 

SubSection "extmod" 

Option "omit xfree86-dga" 

EndSubSection 

Load "type1" 

Load "speedo" 

Load "freetype" 

Load "glx" 

Load "dri" 

Load "GLcore" 

Load "bitmap" 

Load "ddc" 

Load "int10" 

Load "record" 

Load "vbe"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse2"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "microsoft"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option      "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "tft"

    Option  "DPMS"  "true"

    Modeline "1400x1050" 129.44 1400 1432 1920 1952 1050 1071 1081 1103

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Option "DRI" "True" 

   Identifier "extreme"

   Driver "i810"

   VendorName "Intel Corp."

   BoardName "852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Chipset Graphics Controller"

   BusID "PCI:0:2:0"

   VideoRam 65536

            Option      "EnablePageFlip"    "True"

   Option "MonitorLayout" "LFP,TV"

   Option "CheckLid" "False"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "extreme"

    Monitor     "tft"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

#    InputDevice "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions" 

    Option "Composite" "Enable" 

    Option "RENDER" "Enable" 

EndSection

```

----------

## GipfeX

Ummm, la verdad es que creo que el problema que debes tener es que la targeta grafica que tienes, y en este caso tenemos, no soporta una resolucion mayor de 1024x768 o por lo menos no la que tu quieres....es la unica salida que le veo al problema.  :Confused: 

Salu2.

----------

## psm1984

Pues ya funciona el vesafb, eso si, no soporta mas de 640x480 a 16 (no he probado otros modos):

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xe0980000, using 832k, total 832kvesafb: mode is 640x480x16, linelength=1280, pages=0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

----------

## navegante

Pues a mi me sorprende que solo soporte a 640, ya que eso es vga, de vesa nada, y como dicen algunos que si les soporta a mas de 640, porque en lugar de ponerle vga=xxx le pones vga=ask, checas la lista y ves si te jala con otro. Saludos.

----------

## psm1984

A 1024 tambien arranca, pero con 8 bits de color... ¿modos no soportados en bios o falta de memoria de la tarjeta grafica?

----------

## GipfeX

Hombre ya es algo....  :Cool: 

Falta de memoria? no creo seria muy raro...

Yo diria que problema del sistema no es, ya que lo tienes configurado bien y si has puesto vga=ask te cogera la mejor opcion...asi que no llego a comprender el problema   :Confused: 

----------

## navegante

Podrías checar tu bios, en algunas se especifica eso ahí, así no tendras que pasar el parametro vga, tambien supongo que estas usando gensplash de que tamaño es tu ramdisk, la memoria de la tarjeta no creo que sea el problema ya que es compartida no?, se la debe de jalar a la ram si necesita, si ya te funciono con vesafb prueba cn tng con el parametro ask, a ver si te funciona mejor, Saludos.

----------

## psm1984

La bios la he mirado de arriba abajo, y nada, lo mas parecido que encuentro a estas opciones es la de estirar la pantalla al maximo. Tambien es la ultima disponible (A07  para el dell 510m).

Cuando le pongo vga=ask me dice que modo no valido, y me muestra unos pocos si le doy al espacio, pero ninguno para vesafb.

Por ahora no he probado a meterle ningun splash, solo arrancar el fb.

RAM tiene 512 MB, pero no se si hay algo raro con la memoria del fb de la tarjeta al arrancar.

Con vesatng arrancaba a 640x480, pero cuando cargaba las X, adios terminales.

----------

## GipfeX

Puede que sea porque no tengas bien puesto lo del DRI y que te hagas cosas raras con lo de la memoria por lo del tema de los 8 bits... :S

----------

## cnyx

Buenas, yo tambien tengo el Inspiron 510m y me acuerdo que estuve mirando lo del framebuffer cuando me lo compre antes de verano. No te fies del todo de lo que te digo, pero si no recuerdo mal, el problema es del portatil. No del portatil en si sino de la bios. Por lo que tengo entendido al arrancar la bios no le asigna a la tarjeta la memoria que deberia por eso da la sensacion de falta de memoria. De hecho cuando me lo enviaron los de Dell recuerdo que al windows XP que llevaba le habian puesto un parche para solventar este problema. Es más si tu mismo formateabas y volvia a instalar windowsXP a no ser que te instalaras el parche solo podias tenerlo a 640x480.

Mas adelante vi en la pagina de Dell que habian sacado actualizaciones de la bios y me la actualice. Aquello soluciono algunos de mis problemas (en realidad todos menos el framebuffer). No se si tu problema sera por esto, por estaria bien pasarse de nuevo por Dell a ver si hay alguna actualizacion de la bios.

Te lo digo porque yo me volvi loco intentando poner el bootsplash y nunca consegui que me arrancara a más de 640x480 o algo asi.

Por lo menos investiga un poco por ahi porque seguro que encuentras algo sobre esto.

un saludo.

----------

## -TooL

¿Puede traducir alguien inglés al español para mí? 

Gipfex ¿Escribe a máquina inglés? 

¿P.M. mí? 

i810 Xorg El problema con el despliegue de glxgears

Toshiba A10-S177 con Intel 852GM Chipset

http://ets.freetranslation.com/

Kernal 2.6 con NPTL Hotplug Coldplug

```
 <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

<M> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support 

<M>Intel i865 chipset support

[*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 

<M> Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G 

<M>i915 driver)
```

Xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

...

...

...

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LCD"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

    VertRefresh 60-100

EndSection 

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel"

    Driver      "i810"

    ChipSet     "852GM/855GM"

    VideoRam    32768

    Option      "DRI"   "True"

    Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" # use external apggart, from kernel

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "myGraphicCard"

    Monitor     "LCD"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection 

```

Framerates está alrededor de 500fps, pero los engranajes miran horrable en mi despliegue de VCL.

Sorry, I do not know spanish at all.  If you can help me figure out my problem, please PM me.  glxgears produces about 500 FPS or more, without DRI, its 400FPS or less.   With DRI, the gears themselves look corrupted and not working correctly, without DRI they look fine.  Its a small problem that I have not gotten a solid reply yet on the gentoo desktop forums.  I found this with my search on the forums, but its in spanish.  Hopefully the translations I have done are understandable.

¡Gracias!

----------

## GipfeX

Whats up -TooL!

you should change your  options in the kernel:

```
<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

<*> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support 

[*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 

<*> Intel I810 

<*> Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver) --->
```

(is better to include it in kernel, dont put it  as module).

after recompile your kernel and  add these options in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file:

1)  in the Section "Module":

```
 Load "dbe"

SubSection "extmod"

Option "omit xfree86-dga"

EndSubSection

Load "type1"

Load "speedo"

Load "freetype"

Load "glx"

Load "dri"

Load "GLcore"

Load "bitmap"

Load "ddc"

Load "int10"

Load "record"

Load "vbe"

```

(you only add the options that dont have in the file.)

2) in  *ServerLayout sections* add this option:

```
Section "DRI"

Mode 0666

EndSection 
```

thats it! if you have any problem, contact with me.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Chewieip

Despues de bastantes dias con el portatil sin framebuffer me he puesto a configurarlo. Mi problema no ha sido el framebuffer que me lo ha cogido a la primera en una resolucion de 1024 si no cuando quiero abrir una session de X. He configurado el xorg como pusiste en la primera parte del how-to pero ni asi. Me dice que no encuentra el dispositivo de framebuffer para inicializar la session de X. 

Sabeis a que se debe?

----------

